# Invitation to Private Chat



## Philip Overby (Mar 28, 2012)

I know we're only doing the public chats on weekends now, but I'm putting out an invitation:  if anyone wants to talk with me on private chat at anytime I'm on, feel free to message me and I'll chat with you about whatever you want.  Topics are open to whatever you'd like.   

I feel weird just randomly messaging people on the chat, so I'm putting out the invitation.  If you want to talk, message me!  

Anyone else who wants to "put themselves out there" feel free to do so in this thread.


----------



## Xanados (Mar 28, 2012)

Good idea. If anyone would like to talk about history or mythology, I'll be around.


----------



## Rikilamaro (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm always willing to talk, and at times I feel odd inviting people too. It hasn't stopped me much though.  I'm only shy when ordering pizza, go figure.

So, I'm available to talk about pretty much any subject - excepting politics unless their fictional.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm always open to shoot the chit if asked  

The only time I will decline is if I'm already talking to someone... I feel I need to give my conversational partner my full attention. 
I don't usualy ask to start a chat unles I know the person well, however... I have been known to stick my neck out on occasion. 
I have made some new friends that way recently 

That being said I do prefer to chat off site, the chat function is a bit clumsy for me here.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Mar 29, 2012)

I am also open to chat about almost _anything_, so please feel free to invite me anytime!! =)


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 29, 2012)

Count me in. I like to talk...


----------



## Black Dragon (Mar 29, 2012)

The Blue Lotus said:


> That being said I do prefer to chat off site, the chat function is a bit clumsy for me here.



How would you like to see it improved?  

Right now we're still testing out that particular software.  If people don't care for it, we can try out a different software package.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Mar 29, 2012)

Black Dragon, in my opinion the chat software works very well!! It has not given me trouble at all. It's similar to the Facebook chat, but this one works much better =) It would be a happier chat with colour options like MSN and chat windows a little larger, but I like it very much the way that it is so far.


----------



## Amanita (Mar 29, 2012)

I've been annoyed by it in the beginning too, but now I've gotten used to it and like it. 
A feature I would like would be an option to save chat discussions however. Especially if writing-relevant stuff is discussed for example, being able to look at it again is helpful. I didn't find anything yet and therefore copied it into Word, which works too, but the formatting gets lost of course.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Mar 29, 2012)

Black Dragon said:


> How would you like to see it improved?
> 
> Right now we're still testing out that particular software.  If people don't care for it, we can try out a different software package.



It interfaces well with the site, that is not the problem, but I tend to type fast. Yes I make a million mistakes when I do but half the time I hit enter and it takes foooooorevvvvver and a day for the message to show up in the window. 

I have double or even triple posted because of that. 

Also no emoticons. I mean not a big deal but I hate having to type : )  anytime I want to smile...
The window is kinda small but I can always use the web browser zoom to fix that. 

And yeah it would be nice if we could save conversations without having to C&P to word.


That is just me however. Chat is slow, And I type too fast for it to keep up. However, I do enjoy watching it trip out! heheehe.  If someone really wants to talk to me call me on the phone, or hit me up on yahoo!


----------



## Devor (Mar 29, 2012)

Phil the Drill said:


> Anyone else who wants to "put themselves out there" feel free to do so in this thread.



I'm available.  Sometimes the window is open and I'm not really here, but when I'm here I'd love to chat for a few minutes.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh yes one more nagging little thing... There are no sound alerts when someone wants to chat with you. 
I never just have one page open. I mean when do I get to read the news, study,check my emails and be here??
I have had people tell me they tried to invite me but I missed it


----------



## Black Dragon (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback.  We haven't committed to one chat system yet, so we can try another option or two, and then decide what we like best.


----------



## Black Dragon (Mar 30, 2012)

As I mentioned in chat today, I've been investigating some other chat options.  I keep running into a common problem, though.  Every comparable chat solution only allows the administrator to have moderating privileges in a chat room.  That wouldn't work for us.

Unless something amazing shows up, we'll be sticking with Envolve for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 30, 2012)

Any stats on post count in the forums pre- and post-chat?


----------



## thetraveler (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm open to chat, too... On any subject, though I don't enjoy theological debates because they just end up with people getting pissed off at each other. Same with politics, though if you really want to...


----------



## Black Dragon (Mar 31, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> Any stats on post count in the forums pre- and post-chat?



Sure, I enjoy following the stats.  

Pre-chat, we were averaging 80-100 posts per day.

Recently we've been averaging 150-200 posts per day.

I wouldn't primarily attribute the rise in posts to the addition of chat, although it may have helped to solidify the sense of community.

What we can definitely conclude, though, is that the addition of chat hasn't harmed the post count in the slightest.


----------



## Amanita (Mar 31, 2012)

> What we can definitely conclude, though, is that the addition of chat hasn't harmed the post count in the slightest.


That's true. I've had my doubts but now I feel that the number of discussions as well as the number of responses to threads has increased rather than diminished during the last weeks. I'm quite happy about the fact, that we've made it through quite a few highly sensitive topics without starting to attack each other in a personal way. This really seems to have improved.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Mar 31, 2012)

I like it. I think  have gotten to know a number of the newer member better much faster than I would have otherwise. ( and some of the older peeps too. )

Over all BD, I'm gonna just say thanks!


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Mar 31, 2012)

Is anyone else having chat issues today? Or is it just me?


----------



## Ireth (Apr 4, 2012)

I won't object to people chatting with me. You guys seem like a decent bunch.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Apr 4, 2012)

Ireth said:


> I won't object to people chatting with me. You guys seem like a decent bunch.



I can honestly say that there is no one here that I would not want to talk to! 
I have nothing but kind words for each and every member here. Which just blows my mind because I don't like people as a general rule. Really on any given day I can name at least five new reasons I think 99% of the human population is (are) little more than soul sucking parasites. 

This group is the 1% Now I'm gonna toot some horns for the people I think are exceptional be sure to get to know them better. 
In no paticular order : 
Reaver, Anihow, Sidekick, Grey Sage, Centerfield, Ben, Ouroboros, Ravana, Dragon, Phill, Riki, Xan just to name a few off the top of my head. There are others of course but I'm bad with names... I blame it on the blond roots 

Enjoy.


----------



## myrddin173 (Apr 4, 2012)

The Blue Lotus said:


> This group is the 1% Now I'm gonna toot some horns for the people I think are exceptional be sure to get to know them better.
> In no paticular order :
> Reaver, Anihow, Sidekick, Grey Sage, Centerfield, Ben, Ouroboros, Ravana, Dragon, Phill, Riki, Xan just to name a few off the top of my head. There are others of course but I'm bad with names... I blame it on the blond roots
> 
> Enjoy.



I know one you forgot... The Blue Lotus!  Serious people she is one awesome lady.


Also feel free to message me.  If I have time I will chat for as long as you want.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Apr 4, 2012)

See there is one I forgot... Myr rocks  So does Tel... I'll add more to the list as I remember... Basicly Just get to know everyone here!!!! 

Hey Myr, thanks that's sweet. But In all honesty I'm nothing like the others here. I'm just the resident loonytoon.
Edit: Oh and steerpike... etc etc etc.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Apr 4, 2012)

I made the list!!!


----------



## Caged Maiden (Apr 4, 2012)

I like chat to, but be warned, I leave my computer on and walk away ALL THE TIME.  So send an invitation if u just wanna say hi, and if I'm here, I never say no.


----------



## Shockley (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm also open to chat with people. I don't have much to say, but I'm out there.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Apr 4, 2012)

anihow said:


> I made the list!!!


ROFL Glad I could make your day!  

I forgot to say Devor and ( insert any members name here!!! )


----------



## Devor (Apr 4, 2012)

The Blue Lotus said:


> I forgot to say Devor and ( insert any members name here!!! )



Awwe.  You're cool, too.


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 4, 2012)

anihow said:


> I like chat to, but be warned, I leave my computer on and walk away ALL THE TIME.  So send an invitation if u just wanna say hi, and if I'm here, I never say no.



Same here. Then I come back and see that someone asked to chat and has since logged off. I don't ignore chat requests, but I leave myself logged in to this site often, even when not at the computer, so if I do not respond that is why.


----------

